# Bexhill residents complain about motor homes on sea front



## phil4francoise

Hi all ,we have been parked on Bexhill sea front E.Sussexfor the weekend,which is something we do every so often .On average about 8-9 motorhomes can be found here on any weekend.As you all are aware the UK does not cater for motor homes and parking / wild camping and is always an issue.Where we park is not outside anyones front door .we park legally on the road looking out at the sea. Across the main road and about 150 mtrs beyond an open playing field lay several blocks of flats and appear to be mainly ocuppied by elderly people. I was aware of compliants about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea. Today I had a tap on the door from a reporter from the local paper asking if she could interview us ,which I was glad to do.I pointed out that I also pay a similar amount of council tax to the same local council but living in rural sussex i get very little value for money, so why should i not also enjoy sea views for one night a week. I also pointed out that we use the local shops ,cafe's and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town.I pointed out this this is a uk wide problem and until local authorities cater for us and provide "aires " the problem will continue to grow as the motor home industry grows. I have offered to meet with the local council and residents to discuss there concerns..If this meeting should happen I will post the details on thif forum as I am sure many of you would like to be involved . My thought are that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist .


----------



## CliveMott

Height barriers next then!

C.


----------



## Zebedee

Wait and find out what you said when the local rag prints your interview. 8O 

If my experience is anything to go by you will not recognise your own comments unless your name is printed at the bottom!!!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## phil4francoise

Yes been there before myself .I will post the link to the newspaper article when it is published .


----------



## Mike48

I understand your argument and it makes a lot of sense. 

But let's consider the position from the point of view of local residents. They pay a massive price premium for owning a house with a sea view. How would you feel in a similar situation? We all know that when one motorhome stays overnight somewhere others will follow and the problem would probably mushroom over time.

I am extremely biassed in this respect and I know that I would not want motorhomes obstructing my sea view. 

I'm only putting this forward as a counter argument and not to particularly object to anything said by the original poster.


----------



## Annsman

From the initial post these flats are 150 yards up the road and across a main road and as the people on the upper floors would be higher than the vans, just how much of their view of the sea was actually being "ruined" or obscured? 

If there are no signs saying "no parking", "no enjoying the view unless you live across the road", "residents only can watch the sea", or similar, then park there and sod 'em. 

Sorry for the rant but sometimes people get so hung up on "their view" that they forget other people might want to enjoy it too.

There are enough bye laws and restrictions in this country as it is, so if it becomes a problem in the future I'm sure some body will step in to stop it.


----------



## phil4francoise

gelathae said:


> I understand your argument and it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> But let's consider the position from the point of view of local residents. They pay a massive price premium for owning a house with a sea view. How would you feel in a similar situation? We all know that when one motorhome stays overnight somewhere others will follow and the problem would probably mushroom over time.
> 
> I am extremely biassed in this respect and I know that I would not want motorhomes obstructing my sea view.
> 
> I'm only putting this forward as a counter argument and not to particularly object to anything said by the original poster.


I respect your point of view,but if I was enjoying the sea views 365 days a year then i would have no objections to sharing it with others at weekends, after all no one made them live in a flat that had a public recreation ground and main sea front road in front of them.When you choose to live in such a place then you must expect that others will want to enjoy the views as well.I forgot to mention that they have also complained about people flying kites and walking dogs in front of their flats :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott

With this government now taking your view into consideration when calculating the rateable value of your house I think they now have a valid point. We don,t live by the sea but wished we did. One day! with a big space alongside for the Tardis!

C.


----------



## phil4francoise

CliveMott said:


> With this government now taking your view into consideration when calculating the rateable value of your house I think they now have a valid point. We don,t live by the sea but wished we did. One day! with a big space alongside for the Tardis!
> 
> C.


My house is band C the same as the flats on the sea front .We enjoy one bus per hour and one street lamp which switches off at midnight. When I questioned the local council about this they suggested that i had full use of all the parks and facilities that all council tax payers are free to enjoy. We don't live by the sea that is why I brought a motor home so that I could travel and visit different places and yes ,park by the sea. I do get upset when people think they have more rights than others because they think they pay more .If I paid less because i dont live near the sea and get my road cleaned every day then fair point


----------



## iandsm

*bexhill*

We were at Bexhill two weeks ago and saw other campers in the road (we parked during the day near the angling club) Its true that the flats in question are a good distance away but even if they were not I question anyone complaining about the view being spoilt. Tough, we pay road tax and are legally using the road.

When these people bought the flats they may have noticed that there was a road outside and it should have occurred to them that vehicles might use it. They did NOT buy the view. I wonder if they complain about anything else, other vehicles, dogs on the prom, hoodies in the town etc. How many real complaints have there been, two, three, maybe a dozen. There are hundreds of flats so the percentage is small.

I will continue to visit Bexhill and other such places and park within the law and sensibly. I don't intent to upset locals but this is still a free country
and I am going to enjoy my freedom to use my motorhome and spend my money in the places I visit. If the residents have a problem, it's of their own making. Rather like moving to a house at the bottom of the runway and then asking for it to be closed.


----------



## eddied

Ciao, I see things have moved on a bit since the days of the Dreaded Batter Pudding Hurler of 
Bexhill on Sea.!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee

I get the impression from the OP that the complaint is about the overnighting not the day time parking? If so then I think the residents have a perfect right to complain as to why a campsite is not being used.

peedee


----------



## 96706

Visited Cooden on Friday, which is just west of Bexhill and another road by the beach area where winsurfers & jet skiers asre often found enjoying themselves. 
We found large yellow notices all along the parking strip that proclaims parking is now only aloud for motors between 0800 & 2100. Any found parking out side these times will be clamped.

The area doesn't impinge on anyones view, unless it's the passing trains or the golfers across the way! 

It's a real shame that the Councils can't look at the way Canterbury have made space available for motorhomes to visit their City. Or Dover who provide spaces along Marine Parade!
Why can't these other Councils realize that we would & do spend money it these places where we wouldn't do otherwise. 
Not everyone with a Big White Van is a "*****"!!


----------



## peedee

But **** there would be a charge! I think it is worth noting even in countries where wild camping is permitted the law usually states not within a certain distance of buildings without the owners permission. I have the figure of 150 yards for Norway in my memory bank but it may be more.

peedee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I apologise in advance.
I have ever been to Bexhill but I do not generally find sea views attractive. They are usually a vast expanse of open lifeless grey merging into the horizon. Unless they contain cliffs and rough seas i am not interested.

Give me rolling countryside and mountains anyday
Dave p


----------



## pippin

Can anyone clarify the position that it is not permitted to clamp vehicles containing LPG?


----------



## hblewett

peedee said:


> I get the impression from the OP that the complaint is about the overnighting not the day time parking? If so then I think the residents have a perfect right to complain as to why a campsite is not being used.
> 
> peedee


Do the residents stay up all night looking at the view/!


----------



## iandsm

*view*



peedee said:


> I get the impression from the OP that the complaint is about the overnighting not the day time parking? If so then I think the residents have a perfect right to complain as to why a campsite is not being used.
> 
> peedee


If the complaint is about overnighting I can see that they may have point if there are largish numbers every night ( an unofficial campsite) but a few motorhomes spaced out should not be a problem. The OP mentions the complaint was about spoiling the view but if its about staying overnight the complainers hardly have a point, they should be tucked up in bed unless they spend all night trying to enjoy their sea view in the dark


----------



## hblewett

**** said:


> We found large yellow notices all along the parking strip that proclaims parking is now only aloud for motors between 0800 & 2100. Any found parking out side these times will be clamped.


Presumably this road is not public highway? If it were, the 'no parking signs would be in the usual colours for parking signs on the highway; yellow signs on highways are there to provide information only, so would not be used for anything 'enforcable'. Any parking offence not subject to a 'ticket' would be dealt with by towing away.

Of course the road could be land belonging to the Council, but not public highway, or it could belong to someone else, in which case the big yellow signs are doing exactly what they should to warn of clamping as a deterrent to trespass.


----------



## iandsm

*view*



hblewett said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the impression from the OP that the complaint is about the overnighting not the day time parking? If so then I think the residents have a perfect right to complain as to why a campsite is not being used.
> 
> peedee
> 
> 
> 
> Do the residents stay up all night looking at the view/!
Click to expand...

Great minds ? I was typing as you posted, you beat me to it. HA HA


----------



## thePassants

*Coast road parking.*

As a road-user (taxed etc), you have a right to quiet enjoyment of the highway; which includes driving along it, and also parking where legally permitted. 
The police could move you on, if they thought an offence was, or was likely to be committed.
There's really not a lot more to it; until locals pester their council into applying parking restrictions.
Unfortunately with local councils, pester-power and the will to remain 'in favour' with the local voters seems to rule the day, certainly where I live.
Good luck.


----------



## hblewett

*Re: Coast road parking.*



thePassants said:


> Unfortunately with local councils, pester-power and the will to remain 'in favour' with the local voters seems to rule the day, certainly where I live.
> Good luck.


That's called democracy - its what we want to work for us when we have a problem. Sadly, some people perceive all over the place. my neighbour thinks that 4/5 youngsters going home at 1.00am on a Saturday night, talking in a normal volume (for youngsters who've had a good night out) is a problem the police should deal with. Of course the local councillor agrees with him - well, its a vote next time, isn't it!


----------



## barryd

I bet this is just a handful of miserable old bitter and twisted typical whingers. Probably formed a residents committee, sitting around complaining about everything, you will just be part of a long list. Unfortunately IMHO this is just inherent of the attitude a lot of people in the UK have towards their fellow Brits. We are (not all I might add) an untrusting and inconsiderate race I think. We can’t stand to see others succeeding or having something we haven’t got and we are very territorial. Imagine if this was the coast of Brittany, nobody would care and you would be welcome. I find the attitude to us MH's in Europe in the countries I have visited so much different to the UK. We nearly always wildcamp both here and abroad and love the freedom and often solitude it gives you. Nothing will ever change here because of people’s attitudes towards others who do something a bit different. Winning council support for the introduction of Aires or relaxed overnighting laws for something as radical as actually sleeping in a van will be an uphill struggle here as well.

Having said all that, I always try to avoid wildcamping in the UK where there are groups of motorhomes. One or two vans I think will probably go unnoticed or will be ignored. Half a dozen or more and your going to get the afore mentioned Nazi resident committee’s hackles up. Unfair I know but in the UK this is always going to happen. If we see loads of vans parked, we move on and find somewhere on our own.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Hi,

Just wanted to make a couple of observations:

There is no "right" to park on a highway (public road) unless you are in a designated parking space, even if there are no parking restrictions as such (e.g. yellow lines). There is only a right to pass and re-pass along a highway. If you park other than in a designated space you are committing an offence of obstructing the highway and if the Police wish to do so they can give you a FPN or tow you away. Wild camping overnight on the seafront is merely tolerated. 

There is no "right" to a view of the sea from a private dwelling either, even if they have paid a premium price to enjoy it. The view does not belong to anyone. 

So you have 2 competing non-rights. Who will win this one, eh?


SD


----------



## 128477

It is inconsiderate speeders that justify road humps and speed cams, I hate them they cause havoc with my suspension and take all pleasure out of driving.

Inconsiderate parkers justify the use of heavy handed parking restrictions. If we abuse common sense then we are treated like cattle and fenced out. We then spend our time looking over the fence wishing.

In the nicest possible way could I ask, If you know that yourself and 8 other motorhomes parking overnight in front of someone’s home is causing stress and animosity to the residents. Why are you doing it? 

Put yourself in the residence position, would you want probably 50 motor homes parked outside your home throughout the high summer months. 

Motor homing is not restricted to retirees, some owners have children and dogs. Some have wind boards. Some owners are not as considerate as yourselves some owners will readily abuse anything that is available and free. 

If it is a nice view than stay for a while and enjoy it and let others enjoy it in the future. 
Then find yourself a campsite for the night, it won’t break the bank. Or will it?


----------



## peedee

hblewett said:


> Do the residents stay up all night looking at the view/!


I doubt it. I don't know Bexhill but I am sure it is not without campsites and I am sure both the residents and the council will ask themselves the question as to why a campsite is not used? I suspect the residents and the council see it as the thin edge of the wedge, let one or two do it and before you know it there are 8, then 20, then 30 etc and they might not all be responsible campers.

I am not against wild camping or aires, I am just pointing out where I would be coming from as a resident or a member of the council.

Good on you Phil for trying to get them to open up an aire or even better parking facilities, but don't expect them for free or to have a sea view.

peedee


----------



## Mike48

I must admit that some of the arguments on here, while factually correct, fail to take account of the other side of the argument.

There are 2 local motorhome examples I can think of that make me realise that we do not always take account of the other persons situation.

A few roads back from me a person has parked his camper van in front of his neighbour's window. He has done so because he wants to preserve his own view of the sea. His argument is that he is perfectly entitled to park there because his licensed road vehicle is legally parked. He has absolutely no regard for his neighbours' feelings.

In my situation I am lucky enough to own a property that has (or had) 180 degree view of the Bay. My neighbour has planted conifers in front of my window so now my view, though pleasant, is much more restricted. His answer is sue me as "I'm not doing anything illegal". (He is actually but that's another story).

Those who say they park in front of properties are perfectly entitled to do so but I think there comes a point when such action might lack consideration.

In the case of Bexhill I tend to think that motorhomers actions are probably acceptable given the distances involved between properties and the sea front. But it seems fairly clear from some comments on here that absolutely no thought has been given to the views of locals. Comments such as "what I'm doing is legal", "some people will whinge about anything" and "residents have no right to a view", while true are not necessarily helpful and show no consideration.

My tin hat is firmly in place.


----------



## 96783

Just a couple of thoughts from opposite perspectives.

Some 20 years ago or, maybe a little more, a developer built a new housing development on land with a nice view across open countryside. The houses sold quite quickly and the developer nipped smartly off to the bank with his pot of gold. The development was on the outskirts of one of the four major garrison towns in the UK and very quickly there were a number of complaints to the local council about the noise on one night a month and almost every weekday during the day. You guessed it, the development was behind the butts of a military rifle range which had been there since the First World War and had been in constant use ever since. The complainants got no change out of the council.

Boff (Gerhard) has posted on this site a number of "checklists" about wild camping in different countries which are extremely helpful and useful. In Scandinavian countries he has emphasised that one should not wildcamp in sight of a house without the resident's permission although wild camping is allowed in the wilderness and perhaps otherwise tolerated. That seems to me to be courteous and considerate.

When I read threads like this I cross off places like Bexhill from my list of places to visit. Why upset the locals who are there for life even though we spend money in the area. I'm very lucky in that I live in Germany and at least once or twice a month can go into beautiful countryside and spend our nights in stellplaetze at little or no cost usually with a decent gastaette within walking distance for a meal. I can't quite see that happening in Bexhill.


----------



## thames24

We use this site at Bexhill from time to time. Sadly some people are rather selfish when it comes to sharing with others.

I hope the council does the right thing and continues to allow tourers to park day and night.


----------



## Bubblehead

Could these people be the same ones that complain about the local pub closing, but have never been in it for 10 years or use local shops etc and wonder why the area goes down hill.

What is the issue with Motorhomers wanting to visit and spend money in the community. I bet local traders who are making local people redundant know what I mean

Andy


----------



## karlb

yet another case of the selfish wildcamper gypsy contingant giving motorhomers a bad name.


----------



## motorhomer2

peedee[/quote]

Do the residents stay up all night looking at the view/![/quote]

And can they see the view in the dark.

Motorhomer 2


----------



## 128477

*Re: Bexhill residents complain about motor homes on sea fron*



phil4francoise said:


> As you are aware the UK does not cater for motor homes and parking
> I was aware of compliants about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea.
> I also pointed out that we use the local shops ,cafe's and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town.
> My thought are that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist .


"Quote" UK does not cater for motor homes and parking.
Wrong phil it does. Join the CCC or the CC and there are places to stay in abundance. Put Bexhill camping into Google it will come up with more than you need for the year. Some even have sea views.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Quote" I was aware of complaints about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea.
So you are alright phil, is that our motorhomers motto, sod everyone else. If you know you are causing grief then why stay overnight knowing the rest of us will be penalised.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Quote" I also pointed out that we use the local shops, cafes and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town. 
HoHoHo motorhomers are self sufficient they shop at the out of town supermarket with sufficient parking. Why does this fantasy keep coming up "we support the local community" Humbug, we don't.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Quote" My thought is that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist.
They are fully aware phil that we exist, This is why we are being ostracized from most towns and councils. It's attitudes like your own that is fuelling this hostility.
You wouldn't spend the day at Hampton Court then demand that you sleep in Henry's bed so that you could spend another day there. You would find a hotel. Why do you think that we as motorhomers are so different??????????????????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks by the way, for the places that we can no longer park through the attitude of some owners just like yourself. Southwold Aldeburgh Dorset Devon Bexhill etc etc.


----------



## barryd

I fear this post has turned into a wilders vs campsite brigade fued. Personally I prefer to wild camp or use CL's. As mentioned earlier in my previous post, the golden rule of wild camping is that if it doesn’t feel right move on. This rule doesn’t just apply to security but equally applies to places where you think you might annoy somebody. It saddens me that the residents feel this way and as I said earlier they will be a small bunch of whingers who if they weren’t complaining about you would find something else to complain about. Unfortunately just defying them and continuing to park there will not help our cause and gathering in groups is not good either. I wouldn’t enjoy my visit if I thought people were unhappy about us being there. Go somewhere where you are welcome and spend your money there. Oh and to the previous poster, we always shop locally, eat at local restaurants and often spend lots of money. We don’t wild camp because we are tight. I bought a motorhome because it has everything in it I need to stay self contained overnight. Why on earth would I want to park it on a campsite?


----------



## 96783

barryd said:


> I bought a motorhome because it has everything in it I need to stay self contained overnight. Why on earth would I want to park it on a campsite?


Quite!


----------



## Telbell

> I bought a motorhome because it has everything in it I need to stay self contained overnight. Why on earth would I want to park it on a campsite?


Same could be said of "Tuggers" & their trailer 'vans but good job they don't profess the same argument - UK would be full of "travellers sites" :roll:


----------



## pippin

France.

Millau.

Aire de Repos.

Five minute walk into town.

Spent €40 on a nice meal with wine.

Walked back to aire.

Spent night there.

Free.

CONTRAST

UK.

Any town.

Nowhere to park.

Campsite two miles out of town.

Walk dangerous/impracticable.

Eat in van, with wine.

Spent £0 except for £10 (at least) on CL/CS. 

THAT IS WHY THERE IS MASSIVE ONE-WAY TRAFFIC OF MHers OUT OF UK.


----------



## 128477

Telbell said:


> Same could be said of "Tuggers" & their trailer 'vans but good job they don't profess the same argument - UK would be full of "travellers sites" :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant analogy telbel wish that I had thought of that. Could you imagine the outcry?
> So what do you wild campers think about caravans wild camping or is a well equipped caravan with a capability of self containment not suitable for wild camping? If not why not?
> Perhaps as a caravan owner I should petition No 10. In fact I tow my caravan with my motorhome would that be ok too.
> What about Trailer tents they are fairly self contained these days how about a mandate to wild camp in a T/tent.
> I'm sure most caravan owners would love to have a sea view and save on site charges.
> My view is that as long as they remain hitched to the tow car they can legally park anywhere that a motorhome can. Am I correct in thinking there is no difference between the two?
Click to expand...


----------



## barryd

Telbell said:


> I bought a motorhome because it has everything in it I need to stay self contained overnight. Why on earth would I want to park it on a campsite?
> 
> 
> 
> Same could be said of "Tuggers" & their trailer 'vans but good job they don't profess the same argument - UK would be full of "travellers sites" :roll:
Click to expand...

Not really. Tugger involves two vehicles, 10 hours pratting about setting stuff up, putting colostomy barrels outside and a real danger of a beardy sitting outside on a deck chair smoking a pipe and fiddling with his awning! Have to agree with last poster. Go to Dover, cross channel, be welcomed everywhere!


----------



## Telbell

But barryd- you're case wasn't about "pratting about setting up stuff"....you seemed to be justifying non-use of campsites based solely on the fact that in a Motorhome you're "self-contained"...that's why you bought a Motorhome....why use Campsites (all your own words.)

I'm just saying that Tuggers, on that basis, are equally justified in making the same claim- but I, for one, am glad they don't for the reasons I've given.

Not a "Wild Camping v campsite" discussion- just that your argument is flawed

And though I know what pippin is getting at, I doubt that our French neighbours would welcome Wild Campers "Everywhere"


----------



## barryd

Telbell said:


> But barryd- you're case wasn't about "pratting about setting up stuff"....you seemed to be justifying non-use of campsites based solely on the fact that in a Motorhome you're "self-contained"...that's why you bought a Motorhome....why use Campsites (all your own words.)
> 
> I'm just saying that Tuggers, on that basis, are equally justified in making the same claim- but I, for one, am glad they don't for the reasons I've given.
> 
> Not a "Wild Camping v campsite" discussion- just that your argument is flawed
> 
> And though I know what pippin is getting at, I doubt that our French neighbours would welcome Wild Campers "Everywhere"


Yeah I know I was just having a bit of a laugh. No offence intended to any tuggers out there! I guess your right but they would have to leave the caravan hooked up and will take more space. Lets face it though probably the main reasons why caravans are not tollerated as much as MH is because Gypsies use them. The French dont allow them on Aires for I suspect the same reason. And no you cant really wild camp everywhere in France but its very easy and if they dont want you there they will put up signs or height barriers in fact in Brittany there are loads but equally there are thousands of places to park where you are welcome and wont annoy anyone.


----------



## SpeedyDux

Sooner or later the public perception of Travellers and Gypsies only living in caravans will change. 

In my local paper the latest story about Gypsies setting up an illegal encampment has a photo which clearly shows a recent model Kon-Tiki (@ 2006). I'm sure there are wild campers who stop overnight in older MHs than those Gypsies. Would Joe Public or Old Dear from Bexhill be able to spot the difference?


SD


----------



## barryd

SpeedyDux said:


> Sooner or later the public perception of Travellers and Gypsies only living in caravans will change.
> 
> In my local paper the latest story about Gypsies setting up an illegal encampment has a photo which clearly shows a recent model Kon-Tiki (@ 2006). I'm sure there are wild campers who stop overnight in older MHs than those Gypsies. Would Joe Public or Old Dear from Bexhill be able to spot the difference?
> 
> SD


Well yes frankly. We wouldnt be emptying our Sh.t into local water sources, leaving bin bags full of crap, ripping off the local pensioners and staying for months on end. And before anyone says oh having a go at the travellers again I live near the route to Appleby Horse Fair and in the village down the road they encamp for weeks on end before and after the event and do all the things I just mentioned. Plus they are seldom on their own. As I said much earlier in this post I dont agree with wild camping where lots of vans gather unless it is miles from anywhere.


----------



## nipperdin

*Bexhill*

One morning we parked on the seafront in Seaford.
A resident came down his, long, front garden and shouted over the wall that he would like us to move as we stopped his view.
So we moved on.

Do not try parking on the sea side of the main front in Worthing where they have a P sign and a picture of a car underneath.
Even a VW camper got a ticket and his van easily fitted in the marked bay.
You are probably okay if you park on the opposite side of the road.

Otherwise move along to the Goring, Ferring end.
Overnighting could be risky as there have been many problems with travellers setting up camp.


----------



## phil4francoise

*Re: Bexhill residents complain about motor homes on sea fron*



RGS said:


> phil4francoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are aware the UK does not cater for motor homes and parking
> I was aware of compliants about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea.
> I also pointed out that we use the local shops ,cafe's and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town.
> My thought are that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist .
> 
> 
> 
> "Quote" UK does not cater for motor homes and parking.
> Wrong phil it does. Join the CCC or the CC and there are places to stay in abundance. Put Bexhill camping into Google it will come up with more than you need for the year. Some even have sea views.
> I am a member of both the the cc and the ccc and use them . But each to their own if you are ready to spend £18/£20 per night to park on a piece of concrete and plug into the mains so you can watch tv and use the microwave than thats fine but not for me. I spend most of my time in France where as you will know unless you only go to uk camp sites at the weekend the whole country is motorhome friendly with an abundance of aires in most towns and villages-.As for not spending money in the town I am sure I ate out in a restaurant last night---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Quote" I was aware of complaints about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea.
> So you are alright phil, is that our motorhomers motto, sod everyone else. If you know you are causing grief then why stay overnight knowing the rest of us will be penalised.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Quote" I also pointed out that we use the local shops, cafes and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town.
> HoHoHo motorhomers are self sufficient they shop at the out of town supermarket with sufficient parking. Why does this fantasy keep coming up "we support the local community" Humbug, we don't.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Quote" My thought is that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist.
> They are fully aware phil that we exist, This is why we are being ostracized from most towns and councils. It's attitudes like your own that is fuelling this hostility.
> You wouldn't spend the day at Hampton Court then demand that you sleep in Henry's bed so that you could spend another day there. You would find a hotel. Why do you think that we as motorhomers are so different??????????????????????
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks by the way, for the places that we can no longer park through the attitude of some owners just like yourself. Southwold Aldeburgh Dorset Devon Bexhill etc etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## sallytrafic

Reading the last post I am confused who is saying what to whom 

either learn how to use quotes or lay it out differently


----------



## phil4francoise

Lots of different views ,but it seems to have turned into a wild campers v campsites match.Well each to there own.I personally do not see why one would pack up their motorhome for the weekend just to pay £20.00 a night to stand on a square of concrete plugged into the mains so you can whatch telly and use the microwave,may as well stay at home.I brought a motor home to enjoy the freedom.I guess that is why i spend a lot of time in France where i can enjoy motor homing as it should be aires aires and more aires 
Anyway for those that are interested I have spoken to the local council and the highways department and the good news is that they are more than happy to have us motor home owners visit Bexhill and have no plans to put up any silly little " no overnight parking "or " dont spoil the view " signs .They are totally in agreement that we should have the same rights as any one else when it comes to parking.They have confirmed that we are in no way breaking any laws. In answer to my critics ,well carry on enjoying your camp sites as I often do but I will always be a supporter wild camping


----------



## phil4francoise

*Re: Bexhill residents complain about motor homes on sea fron*



RGS said:


> phil4francoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are aware the UK does not cater for motor homes and parking
> I was aware of compliants about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea.
> I also pointed out that we use the local shops ,cafe's and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town.
> My thought are that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist .
> 
> 
> 
> "Quote" UK does not cater for motor homes and parking.
> Wrong phil it does. Join the CCC or the CC and there are places to stay in abundance. Put Bexhill camping into Google it will come up with more than you need for the year. Some even have sea views.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Quote" I was aware of complaints about us to the local council as it interrupts their views of the sea.
> So you are alright phil, is that our motorhomers motto, sod everyone else. If you know you are causing grief then why stay overnight knowing the rest of us will be penalised.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Quote" I also pointed out that we use the local shops, cafes and restaurants ans so are spending good money in the town.
> HoHoHo motorhomers are self sufficient they shop at the out of town supermarket with sufficient parking. Why does this fantasy keep coming up "we support the local community" Humbug, we don't.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Quote" My thought is that we need to stand our corner and let councils all over the UK know that we do exist.
> They are fully aware phil that we exist, This is why we are being ostracized from most towns and councils. It's attitudes like your own that is fuelling this hostility.
> You wouldn't spend the day at Hampton Court then demand that you sleep in Henry's bed so that you could spend another day there. You would find a hotel. Why do you think that we as motorhomers are so different??????????????????????
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Thanks by the way, for the places that we can no longer park through the attitude of some owners just like yourself. Southwold Aldeburgh Dorset Devon Bexhill etc etc.
Click to expand...

Touchy touchy I thought this forum was to express views and opinions not to get personal . You know I am sure a ate out last night and then stopped off in a hotel bar before returning to my motor home.


----------



## phil4francoise

sallytrafic said:


> Reading the last post I am confused who is saying what to whom
> 
> either learn how to use quotes or lay it out differently


So sorry ,dont know what wrong.consider myself well and truly told off


----------



## sallytrafic

Sorry phil that came out stronger than I intended but I'm still in the dark.


----------



## ramos

Why dont these moaning selfish misfits get a life. They can visit my town and park across the road from me if they want to. What if twits like this who live in london said we dont want strangers visiting out theatres or shops. wher would be then. Yes Get a LIFE


----------



## camper69

ramos said:


> They can visit my town and park across the road from me if they want to.


You left out your address 

Derek


----------



## Zozzer

I think 'some' motorhome tourist are very selfish thinking they should be allowed to park where ever they want. They are not doing anyone any favours by antagonising the locals, as this just adds to the reasons why local concils are so reluctant to provide services for our type of tourism.

Personally, I'm not interested stealing the best views in town, I'd settle for authorised overnight parking of motorhomes within towns and city's based on the Aire / Stellplatz model.


----------



## teal

I have just had to put my penneth in on this as i live local to Bexhill and in the winter just to air the van etc we go for a drive to many of the seaside places along here to Brighten and have never been moved on or having been spoken to from local residents.For the time we park i feel no one is inconveniate and we would never park under someones window. I also have views of the sea which as been said by another its just a flat surface except for very windy day's and then its spectacular.When you buy a property which has say a view and something happens to spoil that view its considered hard luck and you do not get a reduction in council tax.I say get a life.


----------

